# well mudd are they?



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)

well mudd am i a good student?






















now please tell me these are not false morels....or the 'death angel'

i followed all of your advice, my husband said it was too wet to look....i told him you insisted on my looking after ever rain...so out i went....you were right...they are in groupings and once you find one....well it opened the door....


i would hug you if i could...unless these are not morels...the first ones i was given were brown.....but i remembered you said.....they are different colored...see i remembered everything you told me....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


>



those are morels. 

White Morels.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you thank you.....if not for all your advice and encouragement i never would have found them....i am looking at false morels on youtube...its seems rather easy to tell....

again thank you.....for all the advice and encouragement


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2011)

It's late in the season. 

First the Blacks come out, then the Browns and Whites, now mostly all that are out are the Whites. 

We only have a couple of weeks left in the season.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you thank you.....if not for all your advice and encouragement i never would have found them....i am looking at false morels on youtube...its seems rather easy to tell....
> 
> again thank you.....for all the advice and encouragement



You're welcome hun.

They taste nice if you butter them and fry them in a pan, but I like to dip em in batter and deep fry them in peanut oil. 

Oh, wash them off in some water and save the water. Go somewhere out in the woods that looks like a nice spot and pour the water all over. You'll get Morels in a couple of weeks or next season.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> It's late in the season.
> 
> First the Blacks come out, then the Browns and Whites, now mostly all that are out are the Whites.
> 
> *We *only have a couple of weeks left in the season.



*happy dance* i am finally in that group of exclusive morel hunters





i have rinsed and will have the water poured around an apple tree as soon as he gets back.....thanks for that tip....i am so happy.....i know that sounds sillie but finally....

and i did it on my own after they cancelled on me this am....

now do i need to rinse them in salt water....

o and how often should i look in these spots


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)

okay stored in a loosely closed paper bag

i should have contained my excitement and waited till today to pick them....but i couldnt


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's late in the season.
> ...



After every rain till the end of the season. Many of them are probably still hidden. You could go back there tomorrow and find several more. 

You can soak em in saltwater after you rinsed them in fresh water. The saltwater is to kill any bugs that might be on them and it gives em a nice flavor. 

Oh, there are several ways to store them. They dry out real easy so a sealed plastic container in the fridge is the best if you want to cook them in the next week or two or you can freeze them in sealed plastic bags. You can also dry them and they will retain their flavor for 6 months.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

find about 5 more where i found these....i am following instructions and using the rinse water to resow i hope...


we are having fried morels....with rib eyes


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2011)

okay i am getting a few every few days....this was today's morning haul....

its funny now....i get pissed with it doesnt rain like they say....we are suppose to have a good rain and thunderstorm today but so far nothing but overcast

now i have a dude in wv who will take me hunting up there.....i just have to go at the right time.....(that is a hoot) i havent talked to him this year ...so i dont know how the morels were....last year he said they were thin at best

oooooo i am drying a few...to see how that goes


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> okay i am getting a few every few days....this was today's morning haul....
> 
> its funny now....i get pissed with it doesnt rain like they say....we are suppose to have a good rain and thunderstorm today but so far nothing but overcast
> 
> ...



Last sucked. Too dry. 

This year has been pretty decent.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2011)

i wished i had discover this at the beginning of the season (like i have a clue when that is)

ooooooooo and alt goes...of course you are finding them now...they are white...the brown ones are much harder to find....

it was all i could do not to smack her right upside her head


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2011)

i am gonna try peanut oil...get a better crust on them...butter is kinda well butter ..


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wished i had discover this at the beginning of the season (like i have a clue when that is)
> 
> ooooooooo and alt goes...of course you are finding them now...they are white...the brown ones are much harder to find....
> 
> it was all i could do not to smack her right upside her head


Yeah, the bitch. 

Just remember to start looking in the third week of March.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2011)

3rd week of march....around the ides of march.....damn what a short season....now i got a real stupid question....

what moves the spore?  what makes them morels...

hubby wants you to know i am a type a and become very obsessive about things....but they are damned good....i am simply amazed at how good they are


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> 3rd week of march....around the ides of march.....damn what a short season....now i got a real stupid question....
> 
> what moves the spore?  what makes them morels...
> 
> hubby wants you to know i am a type a and become very obsessive about things....but they are damned good....i am simply amazed at how good they are



Very short season. 

When it's dry wind moves it. When it's wet wind an rain. 

As to what makes them morels, Bing it.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2011)

tonights haul....everyone is making fun of me...but i go out after ever rain..i need to expand my search

i tried these fried in canola oil....i mean walked in the house, rinsed and started getting them fried ...dont within a 1/2 hour..they are so damned good...

now i must go look in unproven places....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2011)

o last night i cut them in rings....sauteed with onions and garlic....and spooned it over pork chops...thin cut....damn ....it was just too good...sauteed in butter of course


----------



## syrenn (Apr 22, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> well mudd am i a good student?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A morel will be hollow.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2011)

yeppers...since finding them ....i am on this like a duck on a june bug...i just hate it came to me this late in the season but i just keeping looking...as long as i am finding them i will keep looking...


----------



## syrenn (Apr 22, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> yeppers...since finding them ....i am on this like a duck on a june bug...i just hate it came to me this late in the season but i just keeping looking...as long as i am finding them i will keep looking...




Be sure to crush one up to seed the ground with spores to insure yourself a new crop in that spot. 

I only know a few of them for absolute certainty...and that i one of them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2011)

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > yeppers...since finding them ....i am on this like a duck on a june bug...i just hate it came to me this late in the season but i just keeping looking...as long as i am finding them i will keep looking...
> ...



I just took my last batch and washed them, then cast the water in several different places.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 22, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...




Cool! that would work too. Its all about spreading the spores.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2011)

how do you know its the last?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> how do you know its the last?



I probably won't be looking anymore this year.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2011)

i will look...like a sad little thing going out after rains seeing nothing....i would rather look and find on or two ...than miss them....i am think about the 1000s i have missed lol....

what kinda dip do you use for the fried ones, if any?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i will look...like a sad little thing going out after rains seeing nothing....i would rather look and find on or two ...than miss them....i am think about the 1000s i have missed lol....
> 
> what kinda dip do you use for the fried ones, if any?



Ranch dressing.

I used just a restaurant batter to cook them in. I still have about 50 of them in the fridge.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2011)

ranch...dont tell me you belong to that damn devils minions of ranch on everything


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2011)

went out today...found 4 good sized ones....well one is the largest i have found so far....i will keep looking


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2011)

o ranch was kick ass.....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2011)

here is the huge ass one i found....well huge to me...of course








the morels are grand but i will always be found out in the woods...digging ramps....






for some reason women  dont do the ramp digging ....so i am out there with a bunch of guys.....which is a hoot in itself...today ...i was alone...


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a big one. Impressive. 

(Strange I would say that to a woman)

What's a Ramp???


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2011)

ramps are wild leeks.....

Wild Leeks (Ramps) The Wild Food of the Month - April

they smell really bad ...i would guess that is why most women dont mess with them...hell i worked on a trout farm for years....and own a doberman....the smell doesnt bother me ....

you have to find them and then dig them... i have always known where they are....and  take friends digging...i dry them for the winter too


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2011)

any minute i am gonna go look for morels.....*soft evil laugh*


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2011)

nothing......damn it.....nothing....and we had rain and all....

the reason for the laugh.....my morel patch is well....30 ft from the house....when ya get lucky.....ya get lucky


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 28, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> nothing......damn it.....nothing....and we had rain and all....
> 
> the reason for the laugh.....my morel patch is well....30 ft from the house....when ya get lucky.....ya get lucky



Might wanna fan out a bit further.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 30, 2011)

o i have fanned out....there is not an apple tree in the area i havent looked under...mayapples etc

last 3 outings have yielded nothing.....i am trying not to be totally bummed


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i have fanned out....there is not an apple tree in the area i havent looked under...mayapples etc
> 
> last 3 outings have yielded nothing.....i am trying not to be totally bummed



Doesn't have to be an apple tree within miles. 

Once you find one Morel they could be anywhere or everywhere. I've found dozens of them on trails. Walked right past them and looked down, discovered one, then looked around and seen one after another that I had just walked past.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 30, 2011)

i know.....i have searched an area over ....then walked away and glanced back at a different angle and there they are....

they are gone....i have no reason to live lol....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i know.....i have searched an area over ....then walked away and glanced back at a different angle and there they are....
> 
> they are gone....i have no reason to live lol....



A positive attitude is important.

But it is very late in the season, dependent on where you live.

Mine is just about over, but North of me, or in the higher elevations they're still finding them, and will be for another couple of weeks.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 30, 2011)

i will keep looking since i am north of you

i have to go see mom.....that will be my afternoon...there is this man who lives here...he keeps calling and telling me he loves me....i guess from afar....i cant say much for the last year it has been all about me and what was going on with mom and court and all.....so now he is back in full swing....i had forgotten how busy he was


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i will keep looking since i am north of you
> 
> i have to go see mom.....that will be my afternoon...there is this man who lives here...he keeps calling and telling me he loves me....i guess from afar....i cant say much for the last year it has been all about me and what was going on with mom and court and all.....so now he is back in full swing....i had forgotten how busy he was



If a guy says he loves you.....and is too busy all of the time.....

Run..........


(just kidding)

I thought you were married?

Anyway, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, something you might want to know about.

When you're looking for Morels here's something you might want to look for as well. 







This is Ginseng. These should be out. When you find them you'll get the fever like you did for Morels. Around August they sprout berries. Don't dig them up till the berries show. Just plant the berries in the ground that you dug up the Ginseng in and you'll have babies growing next year. What distinguishes them is they look kind of like a dog's footprint. The yearlings usually have on or two sprigs of leaves. After a few years they grow 4 and 5 sprigs of leaves. The root looks like a little man. Wild Ginseng usually matures after 7 years. 






Just something to look for between Morel seasons.


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2011)

damn people hunt that stuff.....ginseng for money around here....i dont think i have ever been aware of it...

married 30 years....to the same man...i never felt the need to marry a man just to fuck em

he keeps bees...a large garden..does a farmers market....president of a bee club...plus a 40 plus hour job (which we are thankful for) but he is gone about 14 to 15 hours a day now....either gone or out working in the garden

but he is entitled...he gave up a lot for the last year


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2011)

a lot of people hunt galax  which is not hard to find...it stinks


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2011)

youngest ramp digger is 6 right now......a little beauty queen....who in her spare time digs ramps...her dad started her as a joke...joke is on him...she took right to it....we call her in the spring and she tells us....how the ramps in her area are doing....she is so cute....alt called her a few weeks ago....she told alt...'they are up but will not be ready for another week' ...she was dead on...its fun to see the kidlets get into something so traditional


----------



## mudwhistle (May 1, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> damn people hunt that stuff.....ginseng for money around here....i dont think i have ever been aware of it...
> 
> married 30 years....to the same man...i never felt the need to marry a man just to fuck em
> 
> ...



I still have some from 3 years ago. I don't dig it unless I need it. I had 3 jars full of them. I just mix rum and water 50-50 and they keep for years. 

Slippery Elm is another thing I look for. It's plentiful but if you strip the bark off a tree it will kill it if you do it wrong. I like to strip a branch and prune it or look along the side of the road for a tree that's been cut by the city and will eventually die. I don't kill the trees like these jerks probably did. 





This is Goldenseal. Funny how it looks similar to Ginseng. I think it looks like Australia. It grows in patches. This stuff, you mix 50-50 booze and water in a jar full of the roots. Just drink the juice after a couple of weeks. It's a natural anti-biotic.


----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2011)

it is over...5x ....with nothing.....i even looked after this last rain....its time to put this hunt to bed...

onward to other things


----------



## mudwhistle (May 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> it is over...5x ....with nothing.....i even looked after this last rain....its time to put this hunt to bed...
> 
> onward to other things



I thought that over a month ago and was wrong. 

But you're probably right.


----------



## strollingbones (May 6, 2011)

well all this morels in butter is beginning to show on me....i need to fan out and walk miles next year


----------

